# Shopping blunder



## Nat N (28 Mar 2012)

Hi all,

I appear to have had a “daft” moment when I was ordering my new TMC regulator and a brand new bottle. They arrived today and it is only now I realized what I’ve done...   I bought the regulator with DIN477 connection (as you do – I wanted refillable bottles rather than disposable). I saw the TMC branded bottle on the same site and though I’d buy it as well. I did know that, I did know! TMC own brand bottle only fits CGA320 regulators! So, congratulations to me – I just bought two items which I cannot use together. Genius!   

Now, the question is – can I solve the situation? I know that other sets use converters to change from refillable to disposable but does TMC have them?


----------



## m_attt (28 Mar 2012)

only place i ever found it, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-co2 ... -4592.html


----------



## Nat N (28 Mar 2012)

Thanks. Yes, I have had a very quick look and could not find anywhere else either... Perhaps contacting TMC and asking them? I have got some time before the new tank arrives but Aquaessentials might still not have them in stock... The alternative is to sell the bottle and go with my initial plan of using a FE...


----------



## Antipofish (28 Mar 2012)

Nat N said:
			
		

> Thanks. Yes, I have had a very quick look and could not find anywhere else either... Perhaps contacting TMC and asking them? I have got some time before the new tank arrives but Aquaessentials might still not have them in stock... The alternative is to sell the bottle and go with my initial plan of using a FE...



TMC are a really helpful company in my experience    You can get hold of them on 01923 284151


----------



## andrejacobs81 (28 Mar 2012)

If I were you I would just sell the bottle and go with a Fire Extinguisher than buying an adapter that you only going to use on the one bottle.

I bought the TMC V2 + Solenoid from AquaEssentials ( @AquaEssentials)
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2- ... -3702.html

and the CO2 FE from here:
http://www.fireprotectiononline.co.uk/2 ... isher.html

and it has been running for months now with no fuss.


----------



## andrejacobs81 (28 Mar 2012)

The only negative thing I can say about my setup and to any one else buying the same equipment is to not use the check valve that comes with the TMC. The one I got was a green cheap looking one, used it and in about 2 weeks the valve inside broke (or something) and I got water in to the Regulator! So I bought one of these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aq ... -5666.html and have had no problems since.


----------



## Nat N (28 Mar 2012)

Thanks everyone, really appreciated. I really feel silly - it was soooo stupid! I have emailed TMC and will try to ring them as well. My problem with using a FE is that there will be probably too little space in the new cabinet for it - hence a choice of a smaller bottle (which did not go well!). I am wondering DIN477 connection is stated as European standard, so it may be tha the likes of JBL bottles will fit?


----------



## Nat N (1 Apr 2012)

An update. I think I have the problem sorted!


> TMC are a really helpful company in my experience  You can get hold of them on 01923 284151


I emailed them and they replied straight away. They recmmended a retailer in my area which could order the adaptor. I will hopefully collect it from them some time soon. Now, I have the best of both worlds: my system will allow me to use ANY bottle I like! 
Yes, I am very impressed by TMC's level of customer support.


----------

